# Another Time Capsule - 2011



## st33ly (Dec 15, 2011)

This is an abandoned bungalow that my nan told me about. She also told me that the owner just one day decided to leave for a reason that no body knows :s. Everything has just been left and the place is one big mess. it's one of those houses that you could spend hours looking at all the vintage stuff that just lying around. 

I only had my 50mm lens on me so all the pics are close ups. The next time I'm free I'll get back down with a more appropiate lens and get some more. 

Enjoy:


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 15, 2011)

Love it. I'm a sucker for abandoned detritus.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, it looks like one of those tiny places you could spend days in.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 15, 2011)

krela said:


> Wow, it looks like one of those tiny places you could spend days in.



The next time I go I'm going to be there for hours


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Dec 16, 2011)

great shots mate, love the rusty toy car!


----------



## pumice (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks liek a great little explore. I really like the ice skates shot. Good stuff.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 16, 2011)

Great Report, don't let it go the same way as the HH though!

It would be a shame if this unintentional museum ended up with the same fate.

I look forward to your return visit


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 16, 2011)

fantastic stuff

makes you wonder about the people who lived there, and why and how they left.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 16, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Great Report, don't let it go the same way as the HH though!
> 
> It would be a shame if this unintentional museum ended up with the same fate.
> 
> I look forward to your return visit



Don't worry, this ones's staying under wraps.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 16, 2011)

borntobemild said:


> fantastic stuff
> 
> makes you wonder about the people who lived there, and why and how they left.



Yea, I was also told that they owner has done the same thing a few times, must be loaded.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 17, 2011)

pumice said:


> I really like the ice skates shot.


Me too. Stunning pic. Fab explore there. Nice one.


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed That, I look forward to your follow up report and pics, Thanks


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent! I love all the STUFF!


----------



## nelly (Dec 21, 2011)

Fantastic stuff 

The enjoyable thing about these places is that every little corner needs searching because there is always a little gem that you've missed


----------



## st33ly (Dec 21, 2011)

nelly said:


> Fantastic stuff
> 
> The enjoyable thing about these places is that every little corner needs searching because there is always a little gem that you've missed



There's definately alot that I've missed. I still have the loft to do and that was where the ice skates were hanging from .


----------



## irishmanlost (Dec 24, 2011)

Spend hours there, it would be easier to move in for a week or two or more if there`s that much. I like it.


----------



## mussy (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't like abandoned dolls - gives me the spooks.


----------



## st33ly (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol, I'm going back soon and venturing into the loft .


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 6, 2012)

belting photos of an amazing place - thanks for sharing 

my fave type of place this


----------



## jendifa (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow. Any idea how long it has been like that?


----------



## st33ly (Jan 8, 2012)

jendifa said:


> Wow. Any idea how long it has been like that?



The lastest date I could find was 1987 so I guess since then


----------



## djmcambs (Jan 13, 2012)

nice one, abandoned houses can be quite the goldmine, i come across a couple in whittlesey, and its just amazing what people leave behind, well done ! dmc


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2012)

I love that old TV.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic ... and great pics!


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting site,good pics.


----------



## st33ly (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheers everyone


----------

